# San Diego - July 23rd - 27th



## Mak30 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hey guys..

Want to see if anyone has a 2 or 3 bedroom near downtown San Diego. Does not have to be downtown just close enough drive but if you do have downtown that would be best. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mak30 (Jul 8, 2014)

Anyone?? Still looking..


----------



## buzglyd (Jul 9, 2014)

I think that is Comic con week and things will be pretty booked around here.


----------



## Tunadavis (Jul 9, 2014)

*SD Rental*

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/vac/4559736098.html is one of many on San Diego Craigslist.  Good luck.


----------

